# need ID



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry about the pic


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice fish  
looks like a dwarf angel, and it looks to be like a coral beauty angel. But not 100%


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

are salt-water angels different from FW angels? cuz that looks nothing like a FW angel...


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

here is a good site for comparing pics from the angel family...good luck!

bri


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

oops...heres the site

http://www.aquacon.com/angels.htm


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

I was using www.liveaquaria.com

Angels are different because of the regions they are found in, they are built for their soundings. FW angels shape makes them harder for them to handle fast water conditions but marine are water dynamic and are designed to handle the stress of water movement.


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

cant find it still :roll:


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you have another picture of it?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That is not a coral beauty angel. I'm 99.9% sure that it's not a coral beauty angel. I'm almost sure that it's not even in the angel family. To me it looks like a damsel or a type of chromis the back fin seems to come to two points instead of one round fin which is common in the Angel family. I would need a better pic to tell.


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

best i could do at the mo


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

its a angel, not shure on the type.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The fish that is in your pic is either the Speckled Damsel pictured here









Or the Whitetail Damsel pictured here









I would say it looks more like the Whitetail Damsel, the 2nd picture was a little better but it your fish and you would be able to pick which one it is.

A sign of an angel fish is what I like to call it a fat upper lip.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

its not the bottom one, their is no fake eye on it from what I can see.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you taking about the rear or the front fake eye. Like I said its not my fish and I can't see it in person. It could be a darker version of the top pic, or the bottom pic didn't develop the fake eye in the front. Each fish has his own trait.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

it looks like the top one to me, the damsel.


----------



## Civilian (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant pick which one it looks more like

it has the darker colours of the bottom one but has the markings of the top one? :roll:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If not, a white-tailed speckled damsel.


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

I would say you fish is definitely a damsel; could be a Stegastes Pelicieri (Mauritius Gregory) as with a lot of damsels the juveniles look differnt from the adults.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely not an angel. A sure-fire way to tell if it's an angel or not is to look at the operculum. All angels have a spine pointing backwards on their gill cover. It's definitely some type of damsel, but I'm not sure what type.


----------



## sayoko (Dec 14, 2006)

Definitely not an angel, it's a damsel although many small damsels look very similar so until it gets a little larger and gets its adult coloration, it may be hard to determine it to a species.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm going to go with Pomacentrus bankanensis, the Speckled Damselfish. Found it on this website. Pretty cool.

http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/search.php


----------

